# [ALSA][Ali AC'97]pas de détection de la carte son (résolu)

## Olivier HUMBERT

Bonjour, ceci est mon premier post dans un forum, j'espère respecter les règles que j'ai lu sur les topics ad'hoc.

Sinon, merci de me signaler les erreurs.

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo GNU/Linux sur un nouvel ordinateur.

Le noyau utilisé est le 2.6.16-gentoo-r3.

La carte mère est celle ci :

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?DetailID=541&MenuID=93&LanID=0

Un lspci me revoie ceci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a33 (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a36

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a39

00:19.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:1c.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:1d.0 Audio device: ALi Corporation High Definition Audio/AC'97 Host Controller

00:1e.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to LPC Controller (rev 31)

00:1e.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:1f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:1f.1 RAID bus controller: ALi Corporation ULi 5287 SATA (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]

07:15.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

07:16.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

Le problème que je vous soumet et celui de la carte son:

En effet, alsaconf ne reconnait pas la carte son et ce, que ce soit compilé dans le kernel en dur, en modules, ou alors que ce le pilote vienne par alsa-driver.

J'utilise ce driver:

Device drivers --->

   Sound --->

      ALSA --->

          PCI devices --->

		Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/Ali AC97 Controller

J'ai bien lu plusieurs fois la documentation ALSA sur gentoo.org mais je n'avance pas plus. En fait je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre après avoir essayé tout ce que mes connaissances me permettent.

Merci de votre aide

PS: dmesg donne ceci:

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 (root@tuxzik_bureau) (version gcc 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #16 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 8 15:30:52 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037fd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037fd0000 - 0000000037fdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037fdf000 - 0000000038000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

895MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229328

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225232 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f83c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000521 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x37fd0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000521 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x37fd0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x07000521 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x37fd0390

ACPI: SSDT (v001 OEM_ID OEMTBLID 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x37fd5140

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x07000521 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x37fdf040

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x07000521 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x37fd51c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  410M0 410M0721 0x00000721 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 38000000:c6e00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: video=vesafb:mttrr:3,1280x1024-16@75,ywrap root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2993.102 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903428k/917312k available (3695k kernel code, 13400k reserved, 959k data, 228k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6003.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=12007772)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000180 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5985.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=11970925)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000180 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (11989.34 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=7

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 4000-403f claimed by ali7101 ACPI

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PE2P._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKP] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: ff400000-ff4fffff

  PREFETCH window: bff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:19.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: ff500000-ff5fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1123430902.480:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 7058, nTxLock = 56470

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a34:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a37:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a38:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a39:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

 [<c03059c8>] kobject_register+0x67/0x75

 [<c03929a0>] bus_add_driver+0x75/0xd4

 [<c030f886>] __pci_register_driver+0x68/0x90

 [<c05a400e>] radeonfb_old_init+0x48/0x50

 [<c058e915>] do_initcalls+0x53/0xb5

 [<c0140e93>] init_irq_proc+0x2e/0x3b

 [<c01003bb>] init+0xab/0x1f0

 [<c0100310>] init+0x0/0x1f0

 [<c0101165>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

vesafb: unrecognized option mttrr:3

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MS4 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON Xpress 200G Series)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:52ae

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c531c, set palette = c00c5356

vesafb: pmi: ports = b810 b816 b854 b838 b83c b85c b800 b804 b8b0 b8b2 b8b4 

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=6000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8c80000, using 15000k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /class/input/input1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:15.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

skge 1.5 addr 0xff5fc000 irq 16 chip Yukon-Lite rev 9

skge eth0: addr 00:14:2a:40:6a:c5

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: CRD-8520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_uli 0000:00:1f.1: version 0.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xE802 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 17

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC08 ctl 0xE806 bmdma 0xDC10 irq 17

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE408 ctl 0xE006 bmdma 0xDC18 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4063 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4063 88:007f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 398297088 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_uli

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : sata_uli

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_uli

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_uli

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6B200M0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:16.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:07:16.0, from 5 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[ff5fb800-ff5fbfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: reset hcs_params 0x103398 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=3 ports=8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: reset portroute 0 0 1 1 1 0 2 2 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: reset hcc_params 7002 thresh 0 uframes 256/512/1024

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1c.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: ...powerdown ports...

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: irq 18, io mem 0xff6fcc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1c.3

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: device is self-powered

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7166 buckets, 57328 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00000ae6ff341c9f]

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987988k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2Last edited by Olivier HUMBERT on Fri Jun 16, 2006 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut, bienvenue sur le forum et merci d'avoir respecté les règles  :Wink: 

Mis a part alsaconf, si tu charges le module et que tu fais alsamixer, ca marche ?

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

 *Quote:*   

> Salut, bienvenue sur le forum et merci d'avoir respecté les règles 

 

Merci. Et merci aussi pour ta réponse.

Et de rien  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mis a part alsaconf, si tu charges le module et que tu fais alsamixer, ca marche ?

 

non, malheureusement.

Le shell me retourne: 

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

Autre info: je n'ai pas de /dev/dsp

et dans /proc/asound/cards, j'ai un beau 

```
---- No soundcards ----
```

D'autre part, je viens de voir sur le site d'alsa que la carte son n'a pas d'entrèe.

Alors, je n'y connais pas grand chose mais j'ai bien l'impression que c'est mauvais signe! :/

D'ailleurs, j'ai également des problèmes avec la carte graphique (je suis obligé pour l'instant de passer par le module vesa) et j'en conclue que cette carte mère n'a pas l'air très "linux-copine".

Ceci dit, elle n'est pas très vieille et je ne désespère pas de trouver des solutions dans les temps qui viennent. Peut être grâce à l'aide de ce forum  :Wink:  .

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Jellyffs

Salut,

J'ai le même controlleur de son sur ma carte mère (ALi M5455 >> AC'97 controller), si je me souviens bien j'ai compiler Alsa dans le kernel.. je vérifie ce que j'ai sélectionner dans menuconfig et je te fait un renvoie...

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

Salut,

elle est intéressante ta réponse car moi je me base depuis le début sur :

```
< >Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/Ali AC97 Controller
```

et pas sur:

```
< >Ali M5451 PCI Audio Controller
```

Ceci pour la simple raison que lspci ne me donne pas la référence "M5451"

Pendant que tu recherches, je tente le coup.

Merci!

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

Ça ne fonctionne pas mieux avec le

 *Quote:*   

> < >Ali M5451 PCI Audio Controller

 

De toute façon, je viens de voir que tu parlais d'un chip "M5455" et pas d'un chip "M5451"

Donc, pas vraiment de surprise.

En passant, où a tu eu ce "M5455" ? un lspci -vv ne me trouve pas cette référence. Serait-ce vraiment les mêmes cartes/chipsets ?

A te lire,

Amicalement

Olivier

----------

## Jellyffs

Ma carte mère est une 939Dual-SATA2 

Info lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)

 

Non c'est pas le même chipset mais la même "technologie" (AC'97) si je me trompe pas, donc si ça marche pour moi, ça doit passer pour toi... je me trompe peut-être.

Alors voyons ce que j'ai dans tout ça:

Device Drivers>>

Character devices>>

<*>Ali Chipset support (mouaif, c'est pas un ALi ton chipset.. :/ )

J'ai effectivement (de compiler dans le kernel):

 *Quote:*   

> Device drivers --->
> 
> Sound --->
> 
> ALSA --->
> ...

 

Toujours dans ALSA, j'ai de compiler (on sait jamais):

 *Quote:*   

> Sequencer support
> 
> OSS Mixer API
> 
> OSS PCM (digital audio) API
> ...

 

Et je n'ait pas:

ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller

Hum.. après relecture, il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire dans tout ça...   :Sad: 

Alex.

----------

## Jellyffs

ah... le chipset de ta carte mère qui contrôle le son est: Uli M1573

ya pas un module Uli M15x3 de dispo dans menuconfig? ! je crois qui si.

----------

## Jellyffs

Je confirme:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
> 
> <*>         ALI M15x3 chipset support 

 

Et comme tu vois, il est bien compiler chez moi. Logique puisque le southbridge controlle les périphériques IDE..etc mais aussi le son, du moins sur les cartes mères équipées de chipsets ALi.

Je croise les doigts  :Wink: 

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> ah... le chipset de ta carte mère qui contrôle le son est: Uli M1573

 

mais où vois tu ceci ?

J'ai beau fouiller, je ne comprend pas où tu trouve ces informations.

Merci de me donner la marche à suivre.

Quand au :  *Quote:*   

> Uli M15x3

  dans le menuconfig, je n'en vois pas.

[edit] J'ai poster trop vite ..., je regarde ça tout de suite  :Wink: 

Merci pour ton aide

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> Je confirme:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

Il n'était pas sélectionné donc, je l'ai mis en dur.

J'ai aussi:

```
Device Drivers  --->

      Sound  --->

         ALSA--- >

             PCI Devices---->

Intel/Sis/nVidia/AMD/Ali AC97 Controller
```

qui semble être le driver requis.

Mais alsaconf me dédaigne encore.

Autre information:

Si je fais un 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

, j'ai une erreur: 

```
*ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers
```

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Jellyffs

Bon, le chipset qui contrôle le son est Uli M1573. Avec ce que tu as activé tu devrais être tranquil de ce côté.

Par contre, le controlleur qui gère le son est: Realtek ALC880 8-channel audio CODEC (c'est pas un AC'97).

 (voir: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?MenuID=93&LanID=0&DetailID=541&DetailName=Specification)

Et c'est là que ça devient intéressant, tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57791&page=19

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've been following this thread and joined so that I can give a solution for those with Gigabyte K8N51PVMT-9 boards. This board has a Realtek ALC880 chip for audio. On the Realtek site they have the HD drivers at the following URL:
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True 
> ...

 

Si si, c'est bel et bien un driver pour le controlleur de son sous linux   :Wink:  . Il marche pas pour tout le monde à priori... mais tu peux toujours tenté.Last edited by Jellyffs on Tue May 09, 2006 1:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

Du nouveau:

j'ai été faire un tour dans le BIOS et j'ai changé [enabled] par [sound+modem] dans la rubrique "integrated peripheral" (ou quelque chose comme ça).

Depuis cela, le résultat d'un lspci à changé:

```
00:1d.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
```

Donc j'ai l'impression d'avoir le même chip que toi Jellyffs

Avec le module intel8x0 chargé, alsaconf voit bien la carte, mais le problème est que alsamixer me renvoie toujours son message d'erreur...

En tout cas, merci de ton aide Jellyffs.

Je regarde tout cela plus tard car maintenant, je suis trop fatigué pour bosser efficacement et j'ai l'impression que 2 voies s'ouvrent compliquant les choses et nécessitant un bonne dose de reflexion.

Merci, bonne nuit et à demain !

 :Smile: 

Olivier

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

bonjour,

après plusieurs essais, toujours rien de nouveau.

J'ai bien essayé différents pilotes, en modules, en dur, par le paquet alsa-drivers, et aussi essayé le tar.gz de chez Realtek indiqué dans un message plus haut, mais toujours rien ne fonctionne.

Ce que je ne comprend vraiment pas c'est cette histoire de BIOS:

quand je suis dans "integrated peripherals" et que je selectionne "enabled" alors lspci me dit que c'est un crontrolleur de type AC97, quand dans la même rubrique du BIOS je selectionne "sound & modem", lspci voit un controlleur son du type "M5455".

Pourtant je suppose qu'il s'agit du même "product ID" donc je ne comprend pas ce changement.

Si quelqu'un veut bien m'éclairer, merci.

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Jellyffs

Salut,

J'enfonce le clou avec mon dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc2 (Wed Jan 04 08:57:20 2006 UTC).
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
> 
> AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET
> ...

 

A n'y rien comprendre... Le chargement du AC'97 ne fonctionne pas chez moi non plus on dirait.... et pourtant j'ai du son. Je suis pas assez expérimenté pour traduire cette partie du dmesg :/

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

Bonsoir,

juste pour être bien sûr de ta réponse:

tu veux dire que tu as bien "tout" le son ? (-->CD, son système, ogg/mp3, vidéo, ...) ?

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Jellyffs

Bonjour,

Oui c'est exact, j'ai à peu près tout testé sans soucis.

Alex.

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

Salut,

et merci encore pour ta réponse.

Grace à toi je me sens moins seul  :Wink: .

Ceci dit et pour être sérieux 2 secondes, je m'en vais pour une dizaine de jours donc on reverra ce souçis après.

A bientôt.

Amicalement,

Olivier

----------

## Jellyffs

courage  :Wink: 

----------

## Olivier HUMBERT

bon alors, un peu de nouvelles sur le sujet et plutôt des bonnes !

Ayant fait une installation parallèle de debian, j'ai fini par trouver une piste qui s'est avérée être le bonne.

Cela fonctionne sous Debian, je testerais sous Gentoo dès que j'ai un peu de temps pour être sûr de sûr, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerai pas.

en fait, il faut charger le module son "snd-hda-intel" avec une option car le chipset possède plusieurs déclinaisons.

Je vous laisse aller lire cette page:

http://cbenz.tuxfamily.org/index.php?n=Main.InstallPortable

Et je fais un topo "résolu" dès que je suis sûr que ça fonctionne sous Gentoo!

Amicalement,

ET Musicalement,

Olivier

----------

